# Hulu may soon require you to be a cable/sat subscriber



## Trendy2 (Apr 16, 2007)

http://gigaom.com/video/hulu-pay-up-or-wait/



> â€œChanges in the familiar Hulu service could also make the company less attractive to a buyer. For example, Huluâ€™s owners are pushing for the free service to require users to prove they are cable or satellite TV subscribers before they could gain next-day access to current shows, said two people privy to the discussions. Otherwise, they would be forced to wait eight days to catch up on programs theyâ€™ve missed, they said.â€


Saw this item a few days ago during talks of Hulu's sale and I'm still worried that it may come true. I love my Hulu Plus subscription and it pairs well with my Netflix subscription since I don't have any sort of cable or satellite programming in my home. I enjoy being able to watch The Office and other shows the day after they air on network tv and this would be a huge bummer if they go this route.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

TheRedOx said:


> http://gigaom.com/video/hulu-pay-up-or-wait/
> 
> Saw this item a few days ago during talks of Hulu's sale and I'm still worried that it may come true. I love my Hulu Plus subscription and it pairs well with my Netflix subscription since I don't have any sort of cable or satellite programming in my home. I enjoy being able to watch The Office and other shows the day after they air on network tv and this would be a huge bummer if they go this route.


Agree. I don't see the big deal whether you wait 1 day or 8 days especially if you are using the free version because there are ads inserted.

I can't remember but do you have ads using Hulu plus?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Honestly this wouldn't effect me since most shows we watch on Hulu are already on a 7/8 day delay or even a 30 day delay. They are "cable" shows and almost all have that restriction. Heck, some of the SyFy shows are moving to a "no episodes until the end of the season" thing. And right after Comcast took over, imagine that. 

The "network" shows though are typically available next day and we only watch those if our DVR recording is messed up somehow (like half the screen with weather warnings or something).

Not sure any of these cable companies or networks understand that they aren't going to force me to pay for cable/sat again unless I want to. All they are doing by making things more restrictive is actually drive people to Bit Torrent or other means instead of getting it legally. Amazing how stupid these companies are.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> I can't remember but do you have ads using Hulu plus?


Yes there are, the same amount. I've tried Hulu Plus twice and it's a total waste of money.


----------

